# Der deutsche Thread



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Ahh! Dies ist viel natürlicher. Nein, ist es nicht meine Muttersprache (Chinese, Cantonese Dialekt.)

Hmmm...wieviel Sprachen sprechst du? Ich spreche:
Englisch (with the American accent)
Deutsch (nicht sehr gut)
Französisch (Come on alley voo?)
Yue Chinese (PK!)
Mandarin Chinese (Ting bu dong a! Qing shuo man yi dian!)


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Da fühle ich mich ja jetzt richtig heimisch! :lol: Danke, Harvey!

Hey Harvey:  Wie lange sprichst du schon deutsch? Beeindruckend! 

Ich spreche deutsch (), englisch (9 Jahre), französisch 3 Jahre, und nicht zu vergessen: lateinisch :lol: 7 Jahre.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Ich spreche nur Englisch und Deutsch...und ich kann bis 10 zehlen in Russisch...und ein bisschen lessen in Französisch...und ich weiss etwas Latin von Biologie klassen...

...aber mein Deutsch kommt immer mehr schwar...besonders das schrieben...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey Nox, Ihr deutsch ist und bleibt gut! Und Rechtschreibfehler hin und her....Hauptsache man versteht's!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...gut dann! Ihr konnen es verstehen! Woohoo!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Sollen wir auch einen chinesischen thread aufmachen, Harvey? B)


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Ich habe private Deutsch Lektionen genommen für ein Jahr, Oh...Schubert hat geholfen auch.  

Einen Chinisisch Thread? Ich weiß nicht...ich denke nicht dass viele Leute (hier) teilnehmen werden. Sie können versuchen, Ein zu machen.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Versuchen ja, aber das einzige was ich weiß ist "ni hao" für Hallo und "xi" für Danke, und ich weiß nicht einmal, ob DAS richtig ist . Aber bestimmt wird DW mitmachen?


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Ich weißt nicht das Sie können Deutsch Sprache auf hier  . Ich realisierte nicht, dass ich dachte, dass es ist sollte Englisch hier die ganze Zeit sein aber mir verzeihen ich frage es gerade dass alle. Und Ich habe erlernt Deutsch Sprache für zwei oder drei Jahre. Aber Ich weißt meine Deutsch Sprache ist nicht sehr gut, Weil ich deutsch verwechseln ließ und ebenso verurteile :blink: . Ich mag Deutsch Sprache es . Es ist so nette für mir, Ich bin genießen deutsche Sprache für immer.  Und ich habe lernt ist Arabisch, Turkisch und Korean . 

Vielen dank für das Lesen.

Prost!

Pass auf dich auf

Martin.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Sehr gut! Besser den mein Deutsch!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Nur 2 oder 3 Jahre? Wow, Martin! Richtig stressig ist hier die letzte Zeit gewesen, und wird so bis Weihnachten weitergehen! Naja, wir werden es überleben .


----------



## Bassoonist Student (Sep 23, 2004)

Ja, Daniel

Ich erlernt für das auf meine Deutsch Sprache für Jahre, ich genießen das. 

ich bin mich erstaznlich für Sie,  Sie bist lernst Römer Sprache, Ich bin glücklich für Sie. Würde Sie genießen das Römer Sprache, Ich meinst sehr viel?

Nox, Viel Dank und hoffe ich, dass sich Ihre Deutsch bald erholen bekomme.

Pass auf dich auf

Martin



> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Nov 15 2004, 10:20 PM
> *Nur 2 oder 3 Jahre? Wow, Martin! Richtig stressig ist hier die letzte Zeit gewesen, und wird so bis Weihnachten weitergehen! Naja, wir werden es überleben .
> [snapback]2837[/snapback]​*


----------

